# Quitting soon



## Rhaz (Dec 31, 2016)

I drive for Uber/Lyft up in San Francisco for about 5 months. Did well, loved it, 30+ an hour easy after gas and lease. Just moved back to San diego. What. A. ****ing. Joke. I'm making less than 10 per hour BEFORE expenses. Jesus. How does anyone tolerate it down here? I have to work 25 hours a week before I break even. Even if I had my own car, that is not worth the wear and tear. I just think it's crazy bad here. As soon as I can get rid of this exchange lease I'm out!


----------



## 4.9 driver rating (May 15, 2016)

U were dumb to lease from .loser. To begin with.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

4.9 driver rating said:


> U were dumb to lease from .loser. To begin with.


You got trapped into one of ubers predatory leases. God bless you man.


----------



## Rhaz (Dec 31, 2016)

The lease worked in San Francisco. 30 an hour after the lease payment is pretty good. It's just not for every city. Lease or not I don't think driving for uber is san diego is worth it. I'm not complaining about the lease.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Rhaz said:


> The lease worked in San Francisco. 30 an hour after the lease payment is pretty good. It's just not for every city. Lease or not I don't think driving for uber is san diego is worth it. I'm not complaining about the lease.


Heres a question. What happens if you get deactivated from uber are you stuck with the lease or can you return the car?


----------



## Rhaz (Dec 31, 2016)

You have to give a 2 week notice. But if you get deactivated you'd still have to pay the weekly payment out of pocket until your 2 weeks is up.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Rhaz said:


> You have to give a 2 week notice. But if you get deactivated you'd still have to pay the weekly payment out of pocket until your 2 weeks is up.


Guess that's not too bad.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The problem with the lease is it cuts into already a thin profit margin. If you already have a car for Uber great. Getting a car and hoping to make enough money for the payments puts you in the hole 600 to 800 per month before you even drive.


----------



## Rhaz (Dec 31, 2016)

It really depends on what your market is. How much you are willing to drive. If you don't want to destroy your own car. When I first started thinking about driving for uber my car didn't qualify. Honda element, 4 seats total, suicide doors. I couldn't make that car work. My credit wasn't good enough to buy a new car. So the lease made sense. I could still work 3 days, 12 hour days, and make 1000 after the lease up in SF. I would still recommend it up there.


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

Rhaz said:


> I drive for Uber/Lyft up in San Francisco for about 5 months. Did well, loved it, 30+ an hour easy after gas and lease. Just moved back to San diego. What. A. &%[email protected]!*ing. Joke. I'm making less than 10 per hour BEFORE expenses. Jesus. How does anyone tolerate it down here? I have to work 25 hours a week before I break even. Even if I had my own car, that is not worth the wear and tear. I just think it's crazy bad here. As soon as I can get rid of this exchange lease I'm out!


 Im in san Diego and I have to say I though I was doing it wrong .I used to think this was a luck game but with so many drivers baited with "2× minimum wage ,set your own hours" ...the roads are too full of ants to be about luck anymore.Its about work 50 hours and take home 450 after expenses ....for top drivers .


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Say no to the lease, rent a car from hertz entreprise and there is one cheaper, I think they told me 210$ for a new model 2016.. unlimited mileage, including insurance and full maintenance, you just pay 210$ / week, no notice no bullshit. .if you still interested I can search there contact they are in Massachusetts , they might be there too, I was thinking to try a week to see how it's goes, I usually use my car.


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes the rental is a better option .only problem no prius .and work when you want is a myth .work when it pays best is how we all work in general. Why would we work in the day for 12 to 15 an hour if we are lucky....rather than when maybe a surge or longer rides. Prius or what other gas saving option is best.Other wise suv or select .less pings but more money .Not going to be overstated with easy lease cars.This jobs best days are part time only .other wise with poo / line . You get treated rude for 7 bucks an hour .In san diego that will have you homeless in a matter of weeks or 2 months .


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Rhaz said:


> So the lease made sense. I could still work 3 days, 12 hour days, and make 1000 after the lease up in SF.


Doesnt add up

Even at 25 an hour. That comes out to 900 a week before gas, 150-200 for the lease and insurance. With a lease you have to drive minimum 50 hours a week to be profitable


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

The sooner, the better!


----------



## Rhaz (Dec 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Doesnt add up
> 
> Even at 25 an hour. That comes out to 900 a week before gas, 150-200 for the lease and insurance. With a lease you have to drive minimum 50 hours a week to be profitable


The bonuses covered the cost of the lease.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

There is no bonuses no surge no nothing, a dollar a mile or a 1.24$ a mile is nothing, you just waisting your time and a lot of stress when the carry bad passengers, it's not worth it ,now I'm working over time on th e other job I'm making 500$600$ / week easy. With uber I have to drive more than 1000 miles to make 500$ ,it's not worth it. If they make 2 bucks a mile and 3$ waiting time I will do it, I already quit but I keep my account on , I drive only at 2x or more at nice weather or 3x and mor at snow ,bad snow 5x abd up, I was on today really w as bad here 14 inch snow and I see 2x 3x no thanks, 3x = cab fare in normal condition, uber cheap ,how you can make a living, driving for more than 9 months, it's getting worse, so no thanks I'm allset


----------

